# Finally got some pics



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Here is the one i shot at about 12:45 on opening friday. I was sitting on a big hill up in a big pasture north of our cabin and he came by chasing a doe. I figured he was the biggest one up in that area of 2J2 so I couldnt pass him up. Imade a move on him over a ridge of the hill i was on where i thought he would be right below. As i was walking over there, all i was thinking was "he better not get behind me". She enough when i got to the hilltop on the ridge, i looked back, andthere he was 50 yrds from where i was just sitting. Luckily he didnt really see me walking along the ridge. He came out of some brush and stopped. One shot at 250 yards through both lungs and the heart and he still ran 50yrds. Little did i know that the last weekend i would see some monsters up there. I guess i'll have to get them next year

[siteimg]5828[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5829[/siteimg]

Heres a picture of my dads buck he shot up in our pasture-100yrds-one thru the heart and one thru the back of the lungs

[siteimg]5830[/siteimg]

Here is a picture of my dads, mine my friends dad and his deer with one of my best friends and his first deer and me- I am trying to get him hooked- 
[siteimg]5864[/siteimg]
[/img]


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Here are a couple more

[siteimg]5863[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5862[/siteimg]


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Here is some from the past years

Dads 04 buck
[siteimg]5847[/siteimg]
[siteimg]5846[/siteimg]
Dads 03 buck
[siteimg]5848[/siteimg]
My 04 buck
[siteimg]5839[/siteimg]

My 04 bow buck- I'll try to dig up my bow buck from last year-nicest I have taken to date but no digital photos
[siteimg]5840[/siteimg]

Not the biggest bucks but they're getting bigger every year :beer:


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

THOSE ARE SOME VERY NICE DEER, U GET ANY SMALL ONES OUT THERE?
HOW MANY BUCKS DO U SHOOT IN A YR. REGULARLY? YOU MUST PARTY HUNT.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice deer and nice pics... Looks like you all had a good year. You all look alike........ :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

OBSESSED said:


> THOSE ARE SOME VERY NICE DEER, U GET ANY SMALL ONES OUT THERE?
> HOW MANY BUCKS DO U SHOOT IN A YR. REGULARLY? YOU MUST PARTY HUNT.


We( I) try not to shoot little ones-there are alot around but we got 2 smaller ones but thats fine

No party hunting at all-i cant stand that at all. We dont even take our guns along if others still have tags to fill. Well me and my dad stay at our hunting cabin pretty much all fall with one other person that owns the cabin with us. He was out in Montana on opening weekend so it was just me and my dad. I talked to a friend of mine-in the pic- and we had planned a month or so before that he and his dad would come out. They came out Friday night and my dad and i were both filled already. My father and my friends father went up on a hill west of our place saturday and shot the second one in on the left and we went up to were i had shot my buck. Not mcuh moving that day ue to weather so we didnt get anything that day. sunday we sat on the same hill west of our place and didnt see anything close but saw some bed down to the south. We drove over there and on the way to the spot kicked up that little one-knowing we only had a couple more hours t hnt and this was the only weekend he could hunt due to hockey games, he shot that one-It was his first deer and he was happy. I am a management guy all the way-especially bowhunting- I like to see the little 4x4s get big and then maybe next year get a crack at them-trying to preach this to my father but he isnt biting on it yet. Typically, during a year, we (dad and i) shoot 4 bucks and one doe a piece-one buck with rifle-one with bow then we shoot the doe with the bow also. Around our cabin, we took 5 bucks-the 4 in pic and one shot the last weekend-decent 4x4


----------



## Yote Hunter (Nov 19, 2006)

man those are some nice deer. i bet their meat was tough form how big they are. some of those things are monsters!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

When i saw that name on the previous page-Ah, all i thought was"this aught to be good" :lol:


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

USSAPPER..

i TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU 100% ON MANAGEMENT i MY SELF TAKE A DOE EVERY YEAR WITH MY BOW (EXTRA DOE TAG) AND TRY NOT TO SHOOT REALLY SMALLE BUCKS I DID HAPPEN TO SHOOT A SMALLER ONE THIS YR B/C IT WOULD HAVE BEEN MY FIRST BUCK WITH A BOW BUT COULDNT FIND HIM BUT 2 WKS LATER SEEN HIM WALKING AGAIN SO DIDNT HURT HIM TO BAD THANK GOD.NICE PHOTOS IM PUMPED FOR NEXT YEAR JUST LOOKING AT THEM.GOOD HUNTING AND KEEP THE PICS COMING
BigHunter :sniper:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Big Hunter,

I should have had a pic of my bow buck last night but he is to smart. Hung a new stand last week and he followed 5 does right in and there were at least 15 deer right below me eating when this guy came in-10yds away. He is the one i have been after all season-probably 150 class gross with a split G2-awesome buck but it wasnt meant to be. Right when i was about to pull back he looked up and "cared" unlike the other 14 there and left straight away leaving no shot. Like i said, i guess it just not meant to be-Positive i'll never get another chance at him with a bow unless i ground hunt. SOmehow i am smiling as i type this-just sickening uke:


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Yea that sucks I had that happen this year to about a 140 class came in and I was getting to nervous( i love the adrenaline rush) was a 30 yrd broadside shot and I shot right over him.And thats why they call it hunting I guess you gotta miss sometime and bow hunting gives me a chance to get out away from everything not worrying about anything just sitting OUT there enjoying every moment I have.Bowhunting is my all time favorite thing to do now.I love the excitment.You might get another shot nxt time.I hope the best for you post some pics if you get him.

P.S. If you dont mind me asking which way from Jmst do you pretty much hunt just curious.

Good LUCK
BigHunter :sniper:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Right off 281 north of town 20miles or so. i shot my first three bucks right north of bucanun but changed locations this year


----------



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

those are some very nice bucks it doesent matter the size it matters how much fun you had


----------

